
A Haskell Reading List - rspivak
http://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/essential_haskell.html
======
MelmanGI
> Here is a list of papers and writings of what I consider are essential
> Haskell reading

Most of those papers are really not "essential" for getting things done in
Haskell.

If you want to dig deeper into Haskell's type system or Category Theory in
general, then yes, there are a lot of good papers in that list.

If you just want to write safe, conscious and understandable code, then you
are much better off reading the excellent "Haskell Programming from first
priciples" [1] or the slightly outdated "Real World Haskell" [2].

[1] [http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/) [2]
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/)

~~~
creichert
Another book on the list I would consider essential is Parallel and Concurrent
Programming in Haskell:
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000929](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000929)

I also thoroughly enjoy the Functional Pearls series, many of which can be
found on the Haskell wiki:

[https://wiki.haskell.org/Research_papers/Functional_pearls](https://wiki.haskell.org/Research_papers/Functional_pearls)

